

Show HN: Command-Line Tools to Manipulate the Windows Credential Manager - frutiger
https://github.com/frutiger/credutils

======
bauer
Cool! I had to try to automate creating/reading credentials for a project
using PowerShell a few years ago, and this would have been very useful. Trying
to use the API and drudge through the Microsoft documentation was torture.

